# Exclusive Car Care: Ferrari 275 GTB/4



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

*If you want to see daily updates and photos, please follow us on Facebook (be sure to "Like" us) or Twitter!!*​

The Ferrari 275 GTB was introduced on the 1964 Paris Salon as the successor of the Ferrari 250 GT Lusso Berlinetta.

The 4-cam 275GTB is in many ways the holy grail of road-going classic Ferraris. Impossibly beautiful, rare, and mechanically sophisticated, it embodies everything that makes classic Ferraris sought-after and unique. The first 275's appeared in 1964, employing an enlarged 3.3 litre version of Ferrari's venerable Colombo-designed V12. The car featured many innovative features not found in the earlier 250, including a rear mounted transaxle for improved weight distribution, independent rear suspension, and 5-speed transmission. Both three and six carburetor versions were available, and the cars were continuously developed, as was Ferrari's convention.

In 1966, the ********** and ultimate street version of the 275 appeared, the 275 GTB/4. In addition to employing the even more beautiful "long nose" body and rigid torque tube enclosed drive shaft introduced partway through the 2-cam model's production, the big news was the dual overhead cam cylinder heads. In conjunction with the six carburetor setup that was now standard, the dual overhead cams allowed power climb to the magic 300hp mark. Just 280 (some sources have quoted 330) 4-cam 275's were built.

Nowadays the Ferrari 275 GTB is a very much sought after Ferrari, that is no surprise at all; it is one of the most beautiful and most impressive cars ever designed...

----------------------------------------------------------------

This stunning Ferrari 275 GTB/4 was booked for our Paint Correction Treatment and 22PLE Glass Coating

As with any other job, I fully inspected every square inch of this beauty with different light sources (3M Sun Gun, Metal Halides and Halogens) to find all of the defects and develop a plan of attack to bring this 275 up to a level that it deserves.

After taking paint measurements I tried trying several pad and polish combo's to work out what would be best to tackle the paint defects and settled on using the Meguiar's MF Correction System (Meguiars MF Cutting Pads and D300). This did a great job of re-levelling the clearcoat and completely removing the defects that were present in the paintwork.










*Below are a few before's and afters during the first stages of machine polishing.*













































































































*Once the compounding stage was complete I then refined the paintwork using Menzerna 106 on the rotary. This stage will increase gloss and remove any light haze that may have been left over by the compounding stage which will result in more clarity to the paintwork.*









































































*Once I finished all the polishing stages I wiped down the paintwork with Isopropyl Alcohol to effectively break down and remove any polish residue/oils from the surface which would ensure the protection I would be applying to the paintwork would bond well.

22PLE VX1 Pro Signature Glass Coat was used to protect the paintwork. This high silica-content glass coatings are applied to the paint in a thin layer as a liquid, and once cured, 22ple literally leaves a hardened glass barrier between the paint (or other protected areas) and the harmful elements. So not only does this glass barrier provide a brilliant gloss and shine, it offers a level of protection to your car that can't be equalled by any wax or sealant. While most carnauba waxes last only a month or two, and sealants upwards of 4-6 months, you can expect 18-24 months durability with 22ple Glass Coating!

One of the key features of this coating is that harmful and destructive contaminants won't stick to the surface as easily…leaving your paint in much better condition for a longer period of time. And since there's less "stick" on the surface, you'll find that washing and drying is MUCH easier and quicker. Your wash mitt will glide across the surface like never before (creating a safer, mar-free wash process), and drying is near effort-less due to the hydrophobic properties of 22ple.

When used on wheels and metal, the VM1 formula will prevent heavy brake dust buildup, and make subsequent cleanings much easier. And when used on plastic trim, the VR1 formula will create a deep, rich color that will last for well over a year…as opposed to just weeks for other trim products

If your interested in having this coating applied please get in touch with myself and I will gladly discuss options available.*




























*Here is the end result...*




































































































Thanks for looking!

*If you want to see daily updates and photos, please follow us on Facebook (be sure to "Like" us) or Twitter!*

www.exclusivecarcare.co.uk


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Whoa that is a stunning motor, looking good Jay 

Baz


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

what a babe beautifully detailed :thumb::thumb:

Daz


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Simply stunning.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work.


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Jay
My number one car ever shown on here to date
Take some beating, absolute perfection, Love it


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Superb work once again Jay.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Lovely car, great work


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

That is the business, great work Jay:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Lovely car


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

As always Jay, stunning work mate.

Paul


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Amazing car and super work Jay!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

A real thing of beauty. I could look at one of these all day and still find an angle that would draw me back in for a closer look.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work with stunning results :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing..


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

nice Job on very nice car


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Stunning, I love these classic Ferraris.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

very nice work:thumb:


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Quality work , superb as usual Jay :thumb:

A great 2013 mate :thumb:

Regards

Rui


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Amazing finish again, you do work on some lovely motors.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Superb fella..definately the best colour for it

Recognise the location..top chap is J


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

OMG, what an awesome finish..

Very very nice indeed :thumb:..


----------



## MattTurton (Dec 18, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## MattTurton (Dec 18, 2012)

Gorgeous. Cracking work :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Fantastic work and what an iconic vehicle looooove it...:thumb:

Like the Ipod form of ear defenders also....

What were you listening to, Insprational lecture....:lol:

However i dont do Bookface or Litter networking.... enjoyed this read though...:thumb:


----------



## Mk2Singh (Aug 18, 2009)

Such a beautiful car. Good job aswell!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning Jay


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work as always :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning car!


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

nice work as always jay


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

great work. not very often you get the chance to work on something like that.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Thats one fine looking motor finished off to a tee :thumb:


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Wonderful work, car looks incredible! I love the results of the 22PLE.


----------



## ricky66 (Jul 20, 2012)

Fantastic result on a stunning motor. Well done.

What technique did you use around the badges? Brilliant result there.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Auto Detox said:


> Whoa that is a stunning motor, looking good Jay
> 
> Baz


Cheers Baz:thumb:



zippo said:


> what a babe beautifully detailed :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Daz


She is a beauty:thumb:



suspal said:


> fantastic :thumb:


Thanks suspal



dennis said:


> Simply stunning.


Cheers Dennis



Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work.


Cheers Scrim



Bowler said:


> Thanks for sharing Jay
> My number one car ever shown on here to date
> Take some beating, absolute perfection, Love it


Thank you:thumb:



samm said:


> Superb work once again Jay.


Cheers samm



lowejackson said:


> Lovely car, great work


Thanks lowe



Keith_Lane said:


> That is the business, great work Jay:thumb:


Most certainly the business but would take a 250 over it



SteveTDCi said:


> Lovely car


Cheers Steve



*Paul H* said:


> As always Jay, stunning work mate.
> 
> Paul


Cheers Paul



Socal Brian said:


> Amazing car and super work Jay!


:thumb::thumb:



svended said:


> A real thing of beauty. I could look at one of these all day and still find an angle that would draw me back in for a closer look.


Lovely curves on her thats for sure:thumb:



GlynRS2 said:


> Superb work with stunning results :thumb:


Thanks Gyln



tonyy said:


> Amazing..


Cheers tonyy:thumb:



Karl woods said:


> nice Job on very nice car


Thanks Karl



Z4-35i said:


> Stunning, I love these classic Ferraris.


I much prefer the classics over these newer models apart from the 458



TopSport+ said:


> very nice work:thumb:


Cheers



Peter D said:


> Simply gorgeous!


Thanks Peter



Racer said:


> Quality work , superb as usual Jay :thumb:
> 
> A great 2013 mate :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks Rui, hope 2013 is good for you also:thumb:



ted11 said:


> Amazing finish again, you do work on some lovely motors.


Cheers Ted



Summit Detailing said:


> Superb fella..definately the best colour for it
> 
> Recognise the location..top chap is J


Yes great colour for it, also looks great in FLY Yellow imo



dooka said:


> OMG, what an awesome finish..
> 
> Very very nice indeed :thumb:..


Cheers:thumb:



MattTurton said:


> Gorgeous


:thumb::thumb::thumb:



james_death said:


> Fantastic work and what an iconic vehicle looooove it...:thumb:
> 
> Like the Ipod form of ear defenders also....
> 
> ...


Cheers



Mk2Singh said:


> Such a beautiful car. Good job aswell!


Thanks you



North east Car Care said:


> Stunning Jay


Cheers buddy:thumb:



DMH-01 said:


> Stunning work as always :thumb:


Cheers DMH



Huw said:


> Lovely. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks



Clyde said:


> Stunning car!





Spotless Detailing said:


> nice work as always jay


Thnks:thumb:



taz007 said:


> great work. not very often you get the chance to work on something like that.


Very true and



kempe said:


> Thats one fine looking motor finished off to a tee :thumb:


Cheers:thumb::thumb:



Ojai said:


> Wonderful work, car looks incredible! I love the results of the 22PLE.


Thakns Ojai



ricky66 said:


> Fantastic result on a stunning motor. Well done.
> 
> What technique did you use around the badges? Brilliant result there.


The badges were actually removed:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

beautiful just beautiful :argie:

that as you rightly pointed out is one of the prettiest Ferrari's produced..

I think this is Grigio Fumo chassis 07699 :thumb:

thanks for sharing such a fantastic part of Ferrari history


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, what a car. Incredible work, :thumb:.


----------



## Ovaltine (Feb 13, 2013)

Superb.


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Lovely car, great work.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh my!!!!
:doublesho :doublesho


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work Super car


----------



## User2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Love the job & the car


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

You've brought a timeless beauty of a car back to life. Great job...great car!!!


----------

